# Blowing fuses



## Markcamaro (May 6, 2018)

I have a scotts by JD s2554. The 15a power fuse is ok when I start tractor but
when engaging blades in blows immediately. I assume its PTO. Any comments are appreciated


----------



## Markcamaro (May 6, 2018)

Markcamaro said:


> I have a scotts by JD s2554. The 15a power fuse is ok when I start tractor but
> when engaging blades in blows immediately. I assume its PTO. Any comments are appreciated


I have more info. Wife mowing tall grass with mulcher on and plugged up blades got stuck. It seems she keep mowing a bit with (25 yrs old) PTO engaged. After new 15a fuse tractor started right up and blades engaged
but fuse blows out again immediately. I pull the very hot fuse. Obviously the PTO or PTO switch is bad. Sounds expensive. I am going to take the switch out to do test. Any suggestions are appreciated


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You may want to get your wife a mower with a cable operated deck! LOL
Other than that, is the deck clean underneath, and any debris cleared out before firing it up again?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

These are great clutches and way cheaper than you'll buy it from JD $111

https://xtremeope.com/p/pto-clutch-for-scotts-s2554-garden-tractor/

Here's a 10A upgraded switch that is much better than the OEM switch.... Might as well change them both $13

https://www.amazon.com/Interruptor-...CRZ4KHVRK5Z&psc=1&refRID=9RZE9MHEHCRZ4KHVRK5Z


----------



## Markcamaro (May 6, 2018)

Markcamaro said:


> I have more info. Wife mowing tall grass with mulcher on and plugged up blades got stuck. It seems she keep mowing a bit with (25 yrs old) PTO engaged. After new 15a fuse tractor started right up and blades engaged
> but fuse blows out again immediately. I pull the very hot fuse. Obviously the PTO or PTO switch is bad. Sounds expensive. I am going to take the switch out to do test. Any suggestions are appreciated


After testing old PTO switch, was bad, I replaced the switch and new 15a fuse. The tractor starts up and 30 seconds after I engage PTO, blows fuse.
I guess its the PTO clutch.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Go to the General Lawn and Garden Tractor section of this Forum. Top of the page... 3rd Sticky down is how to test that clutch with a VOM.

I've seen the 12VDC wire running down to the clutch get chaffed. If its damaged (or the plug) it will blow the fuse every time. She may have snagged the clutch power wire on something and damaged it.

Check the power wire/plug and run those clutch resistance test before you convince yourself you need a new clutch. Changing a clutch that has been on for 25 years can quickly turn into a real PITA job that you want to avoid until you're positive that's the problem.

If the clutch has to come off, you'll be damn lucky if it doesn't require considerable heat from an acetylene torch


----------



## Markcamaro (May 6, 2018)

Bob Driver said:


> Go to the General Lawn and Garden Tractor section of this Forum. Top of the page... 3rd Sticky down is how to test that clutch with a VOM.
> 
> I've seen the 12VDC wire running down to the clutch get chaffed. If its damaged (or the plug) it will blow the fuse every time. She may have snagged the clutch power wire on something and damaged it.
> 
> ...


Where is the sticky?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/electric-pto-testing.5363/


----------

